# Arminian joke



## rookie (Jun 28, 2011)

How many Arminians does it take to change a light bulb?
Answer, only 1, but the light bulb has to want to be changed....


----------



## Skyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Knock knock!


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 28, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Knock knock!



Ugh. Next we'll have puns and it's all down hill from there.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll bite. Who's there?


----------



## Skyler (Jun 28, 2011)

JohnGill said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Knock knock!
> ...



Actually I was going to wait until somebody said "Who's there?" and then run and hide.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




Jack K said:


> I'll bite. Who's there?



*runs and hides*


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 28, 2011)

JohnGill said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Knock knock!
> ...



I would rather puns vs. nuns.


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler said:
> ...



Then to "quote" Shakespeare, get thee to a punnery.


----------



## MarieP (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack K said:


> I'll bite. Who's there?



Control freak.

NOW YOU SAY CONTROL FREAK WHO!!!!


----------



## Andres (Jun 29, 2011)

what did 0 say to 8? 




Nice belt.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 29, 2011)

What does "assess" mean?

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

I'd better add the answer because I'm just going out and it would be terrible to keep anyone in suspense all day.
It means a female donkey.


----------



## baron (Jun 29, 2011)

Why did the turkey cross the road? To prove he wasn't chicken!


----------



## fishingpipe (Jun 29, 2011)

My kids favorite:

A. Knock knock.

B. Who's there.

A. The cow that interrupts.

B. The cow that inter- A. MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------

